# Help! Broken leg!!!



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

we woke up at 930am this morning and found our girl lucky sitting on her perch all bloodied and not able to sit or stand on her left leg. i know its broke because it bends in ways that aren't possible when not broke. we have an appointment set with the vet at 2pm CST. They want us to explore the possiblity of amputaion. is it possible for a tiel to only live with one leg? NEED ADVICE!!!!! setting in a splint will take months of healing and be very spendy.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes, tiels can live very well with only one leg. You might need to make some adjustments to her cage, but it's very possible for her to adapt if amputation is necessary. Good luck at the vet.


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh dear, good luck at the vet


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*broken leg*

OH, so sorry to hear about your bird's injury. I hope all goes well at the vet.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this  There is a video on the life of a budgie who lost the use of her legs due to an accident. She seems to still be able to live a good life. I think it will be all right :hug:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZYA3NRCHyQ


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Wild birds have been known to survive for several years after losing a leg, with no medical help or other assistance. A pet bird with good owner support should be able to do just fine. There might be some problems during the initial adjustment of course.


----------



## annabelcc (Jun 4, 2013)

Poor baby! Good luck at the vet! My cousin's cockatiel broke a leg also, and after it was removed he adjusted pretty quickly to only one.

He found it difficult to navigate higher perches so they ended up modifying his cage A LOT - putting lots of platforms in, with only small ladders to get to each one.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Oh my gosh :frown:

Yes, I've heard about 'tiels living with one leg. Their cage accessories just need to arranged in a way that allows for easiest movement. Luckily they use their beak as a kind of extra foot.


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

eduardo said:


> I am so sorry to hear this  There is a video on the life of a budgie who lost the use of her legs due to an accident. She seems to still be able to live a good life. I think it will be all right :hug:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZYA3NRCHyQ


Wow! That video pulled the heart strings.  

Sending lots of chirps and scratches your way birdlover302. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

Mezza said:


> Wow! That video pulled the heart strings.
> 
> Sending lots of chirps and scratches your way birdlover302. Please keep us posted.


Same! That brave little birdie.

Best of luck at the vet. I hope Lucky makes a swift recovery.


----------



## blueybluesky (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorry to here about her leg, wishing you and Lucky all the best at the vet


----------



## birdlover302 (Jul 19, 2011)

She was a trooper and survived surgery, but post op her blood pressure dropped. Shes gone


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*broken leg*

OH NO!!! I am so sorry to hear that! I kept thinking about your beloved little 'tiel's plight and was anxious to log in today to see how she made out. I am so terribly sorry. You tried your best.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry  thinking of you.


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh God... I am so sorry...


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss..surgery on small birds is always very risky. You did the best you could.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is so sad... I was rooting for her to have a great life after this problem was fixed.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm so sorry


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss,you gave her the best chance possible.:frown:


----------



## Sugars Mum (Jul 26, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Just caught up on this thread. I'm so sorry to read the news, oh my gosh. Sending love and hugs your way.


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh I was reading the first post hoping that she'd of come out of surgery fighting fit!!! I'm so sorry  what a shame! You did everything you could have done though and it wasn't to be expected


----------



## Amz (Apr 10, 2013)

So sorry to hear  I wish this could've turned out better. You're in our thoughts.


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry. How sad.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. She knows you took great care of her and loved her a lot... 
Fly free little one :angel:


----------



## Hemiboy007 (May 11, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear your heartbreaking news  sending lots of love ur way xo


----------



## mareeder (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh no! So sad to hear this.


----------

